# Sen Grassley Tells Christine Blasey Ford's Lawyer to PUT UP or SHUT UP by Monday !!!



## nononono (Sep 19, 2018)

*This Lawyer is a lunatic lefty that thinks she is going to dictate the*
*proceedings after her client has issued an unverifiable, unsubstantiated*
*accusation against Judge Brett Kavanaugh.....*
*This is the same mentality that is running the Ninth Circuit ....it's called *
*Insanity....*

*I hope Sen Grassley tells the Lunatic Lefty Lawyer to pound sand along with *
*her lunatic client....*

















*This is all a plan by the Democrats to stall the confirmation of*
*Brett Kavanaugh until after the November elections....*

*This makes me wonder .....The Democrats have criminal intent in *
*rigging the November elections if they are confident that after the *
*mid-terms they will be running the House and Senate...*

*I say confirm Kavanaugh and make a concerted effort in exposing the *
*Democrats criminal intent of rigging the mid-terms like they tried*
*with the National elections back in November of 2016...*

*They had sooooo many plans to steal the election, but none of them worked.*
*None of them, this Lunatic accusing Brett Kavanaugh was also a member of*
*the " Pussy " hat protestors and a major operative within the HRC campaign,*
*so was her Lawyer who is representing her at the moment.....*


----------

